# good food for allergic dog?



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ok so I am considering a switch of foods for Baby dog, currently she is eating NB, but I am concenred that plant that makes her food and comes to my area has been involved in 2 major recalls now.. problem is I dont know what else she can eat!

requirments:
-NO grain, none whatsoever, she is allergic to rice even, and VERY allergic to Oatmeal
-Fish can be the ONLY meat source, even a drop of chicken fat or any egg at all makes her super itchy, all red meat and even super novel protiens make her itch
-she is deathly allergic to shellfish, so there can be NOTHING derived from a shellfish source in the food. 
-limited ingredient 
-consistant, first mate doesnt work for her because the "and/or" list makes the bags too varied, BB is also known for not being consistant in what they say in the food vs what actually is. 

are there any other foods that meet these requirments? everything I come across always ends up containing oatmeal; which is really annoying because she reacts worse to oatmeal then she does to wheat lol


attached is a pic of her reaction to a suppliment derived from shellfish..this was the recovery, the reaction was far worse(her whole face and tounge swelled up). so the shelfish thing is VERY importent, there can be no added shellfish derived suppliments.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If she is in that much danger from food perhaps feeding fresh would work better. The prescription dog food companies paid for a study that showed lots of dog foods labeled as say venison actually contained proteins not listed. Fresh or you could pay the big bucks for the prescription food that according to them is what they say it is! Sure wish I had bookmarked that study as my googlefu is very weak this afternoon!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

afraid fresh is what she was switched FROM lol, I did elimination trials with both fresh and kibble, makes no difference.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not suggesting she eat chicken or red meat. I know lots of raw feeders scoff at people that think most dogs haven't allergies and it is just due to nasty kibble. Not me! I am suggesting stick to proteins you know are okay with her but buy fresh and make up your own food, cooked or raw. Then you will know it doesn't have any chicken fat or egg or anything that is bad for her or the equipment not cleaned off properly between runs so there is a bit of this or that mixed with the labeled ingredients.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

A few ideas:

Orijen Six Fish http://orijen.ca/products/six_fish_dog/ingredients
Acana Pacifica http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/show-product.php?formulation=pfd
Fromm Four Star Salmon Tunalini http://frommfamily.com/products/four-star/dog/dry/grain-free-salmon-tunalini
Wellness Core OCean http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=72


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

but the only protien that is OK is fish..nothing else at all, and everything I have read thus far reccomends against feeding a diet of nothing but fish lol


----------



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a dog highly allergic to chicken and all grains, he has just been transitioned to Acana Pacifica with great results. I really like this god and the ompany that makes it!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> A few ideas:
> 
> Orijen Six Fish http://orijen.ca/products/six_fish_dog/ingredients
> Acana Pacifica http://www.championpetfoods.com/acan...ormulation=pfd
> ...


Orijen, Acana and Wellness all contian natural sourced Glucsamine and Chond. these are derived from shellfish..its what she reacted so badly too. 

the Fromm contains, Eggs, Chicken fat and Chicken liver, all of which she is allergic too lol 

the rx diets are worse..this is the first ingredients in medi-cal HP
Oat Flour *allergic*, Rice *allergic*, Duck Meal *allergic*, Rice Hulls, *allergic* Vegetable Oil, Natural Flavour, 

and in the other HP
Rice *allergic*, Soy Protein Isolate Hydrolysate, Chicken Fat *allergic*, Natural Flavour, Dried Beet Pulp, Calcium Carbonate, Monopotassium Phosphate, Soybean Oil

lol


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

have you tried biotin http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Coat-Concentrated-Biotin-Supplement/dp/B0002X8H00/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1
salmon fish food
http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/1731


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Hm that's tricky. If I were you I would find a animal nutritionist and work out a balanced home cooked diet that has only the ingredients you know are safe.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> afraid fresh is what she was switched FROM lol, I did elimination trials with both fresh and kibble, makes no difference.


Just curious. By fresh are you saying she was on a raw diet or a homecooked diet before?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

she was raised from weaning on raw  only developed all these allergies in the past year. previously only had sesonal allergies and about 2 years ago developed an allergy to wheat.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah I see. It's unfortunate the raw diet didn't work for her. I hope you can find something new that agrees with her. My previous dog was allergic to lamb and we had similar issues as some foods contain protein sources without listing them... it can be very difficult finding the food that works.


----------



## Husky+BC Mom (Jul 13, 2010)

My newest Siberian has been an absolute trial with food intolerances. His were not showing up on him physically... But were effecting him from the inside out (got to the point where he was screaming in pain if he was touched or tried to jump,) his gait got very odd, and his fur started to fall out. So the raw didn't work for her? Even avoiding those foods you've listed?

I fed Rodeo kibble in the beginning because I never had raw fed a puppy before. We had issues from the start... We tried everything and anything. Put him on raw (chicken and pork mainly) and nothing got better... Finally tried one of those stupid premades I swore I would never buy... lone and behold within 6 hours of having his first Venison/lamb premade patty he was a different dog. Over the next few weeks he improved everyday. $60 for ONE dog wasn't cutting it and I tried every stupid LID kibble I could find and nothing worked. So- I found a company who sells ground venison/bone for a very affordable price and he's been on that since. He's OK with turkey and hasn't shown any reaction to the green tripe we tried.

This may not offer you any answers but I would try looking into raw again. Kibble did not work for him at all. Even avoiding anything we thought he may possibly be allergic to.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I havent tried strictly raw avoiding all her allergens thus far because everything I have read says NOT to feed an all fish raw diet, even the premade fish patties say not to feed them for more then one meal a day, and fish is litterally the "only" meat she can eat. I would rather not make her sick from mal-nutrition! she eats the NB right now and I suppliment it with fresh raw fish, and she is doing fabulous, I am just concerned about the recalls at the plant her food his made in.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to feed a raw fish diet either. I am sure it is possible to avoid the various pitfalls in raw but fish is also extremely low in mineral content and you would need to figure out how much of what to add. A cooked fish diet would be sheer torture for me, I dislike the smell of it so.

I was wondering if working up a diet of tilapia/catfish/salmon with potato/tapioca/turnips or whatever could work for her.

How about that California Natural product? No egg, chicken, red meat or glucosamine/chondroitin I can seel in it.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

that Cal Nat looks OK, I will have to see if its available here, there is only one store here that carries Cal Nat(all the others dropped the line when P+G took over) so I will have to look and see if they carry that specific one or can get it in


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out Blackwoods they may have something that would work. Ok never mind their salmon has chicken cartlidge in it.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think you will find a commercial diet that does not contain any of the things she has a reaction to. 

My suggestions to you are the Purina Veterinary Diet Hypoallergenic diet: http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/Product/HAHypoallergenicDogFood.aspx OR work with your veterinarian and a nutrition specialist to create a home cooked diet that avoids her allergies.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

How does this look? Assuming kibble isn't a -requirement-: http://freshpet.com/product/vitalsalmonrecipe/

I just added a different variety of Vital to my dog's diet and I love it--it's so good _I_ would eat it.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> I don't think you will find a commercial diet that does not contain any of the things she has a reaction to.


sure there is, she eats one, and that one Cal. Nat food appears to fit as well. I am trying to aviod the purina or hills vet RX foods as long as humanly possable lol 

Kayota. that food looks good, but it only appears to be in the US and I am in Canada.. the price would be out of this world if I had to ship that in!


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Is kibble required? Have you tried Dehydrate or freeze Dried Raw?


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are willing to sway from kibble this may be great http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/zeal/ It seems like it could be a fantastic option - plus our huskies love THK.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Miss Bugs said:


> sure there is, she eats one, and that one Cal. Nat food appears to fit as well. I am trying to aviod the purina or hills vet RX foods as long as humanly possable lol
> 
> Kayota. that food looks good, but it only appears to be in the US and I am in Canada.. the price would be out of this world if I had to ship that in!


Oh yeah you'd have to overnight it since it's refrigerated LOL. It's expensive as it is, the kind I got is in a bag and it's $20 for three lbs!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> If you are willing to sway from kibble this may be great http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/zeal/ It seems like it could be a fantastic option - plus our huskies love THK.


I wish lol, my 2 biggest food hounds, Baby dog(the one I talking about here) and Misty, actually HATE dehydrated raw, they will eat anything, and are always looking for food, but they will do everything possable to avoid getting THK or Grandma's Lucys in their mouth! they get the most disgusted looks on their faces, and if I mix something else in it, they will seriously, pull back there lips, pick out the other stuff with the tips of their teeth, shake the dehrydrated stuff off and eat the other stuff!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

California Natural Grain Frees?
http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/1731

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/1741


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

yup, that salmon one I am going to look into. beleieve it or not she is actually allergic to Kangaroo lol, I bought her raw kangaroo for some variety, figered she cant possably be allergic to it..until she started chewing up her feet!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

wanted to update on this that I appear to have found a food lol

partial ingredient list:

salmon, salmon meal, menhaden fish meal, potato meal, potato starch, whitefish meal, canola oil..then various fruits and veggies and vitamins. 32% protien, 15% fat, calcium 1.5% phos, 1.1% 

and I found it of all places..in a grocery store lol in fact its the grocery store brand! both my mom and I have scoured the list, there is nothing in it she cant eat, so were givin it a try! fingers crossed!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

So glad you found a food, and in the grocery store of all things! What is it called? Just curious.....oh, and let us know how it goes with this new food.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

its a Canadian brand, presidents choice nutrition first grain free salmon and potato. I had to go in store to look at the food after seeing it in the presidents choice "insiders report", I couldnt find a darn thing about it online lol


----------

